# Abandoned youngster - HELP!



## MrSlickT (Jul 18, 2012)

Went cleaning out our business carport today & found a pigeon nest underneath some lumber. One of the adults was deceased nearby, the other had been in and out for a few days. My nephew, not realizing what was there, started removing the lumber... Underneath he discovered a pigeon which I have, through research, determined to be around 14 or 15 days old.
The parent has not returned since we exposed the nest (wasn't really much, a couple twigs, a couple unhatched eggs, and this youngster) and I'm a bit concerned with the youngster being now mostly out in the open on the ground.
I placed it and the nest carefully into a 30 gallon bucket a tree came out of & now I'm at a loss. I don't have time or money to care for the little thing and I fear I may have messed things up worse by moving it into the pot... I have read up & know what the forums SAY to feed it... But I don't have anything suitable on hand!! Also, it has lots of white speckles. Dunno if these are lice or mites, they don't seem to move... but I know mites are common so I don't really want this little critter in my house! Sorry, no, I'm not cruel or heartless, I don't want it to die but I am at a total loss here!
I'm in Wenatchee, Washington, BTW. Any advice would be appreciated... or an adopter would be even better!!

EDIT: I have read more posts here, and it seems that I may end up accidentally having a pet pigeon - however, it is a wild bird commonly considered a nuisance. Really, really wish for advice now! lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The most important thing is that the baby gets warmed up, HYDRATED AND FED or it will sucumb, please follow this link:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

It is not hard to do, just follow instructions and keep baby warm. At 14 days you can start hand feeding peas, which is very simple.

Here are some resources for finding help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=652129&postcount=1


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the pre-written feeding instructions.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.
__________
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## cc's loft (Jul 14, 2012)

I saved a youngster one day. A mom had three babies and kicked one out. My dad found it so I took it in the house and warmed it up. I just went out and found a parent with a fake egg, and I put the baby with those parents. What sweet hearts! He is being cared by them.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

My first pigeon rescue involved two baby pigeons which someone in Cologne, Germany had set on the sidewalk a cold day in April 2004, in a flower pot which had been on an outdoor balcony.

I put them on the roof "garden" above our apartment, but since the nest had been moved, no parents came. I raised them, but one died after two weeks.

I have raised and rescued a number of pigeons since. It is not hard to do. Almost all of us start out as neophytes, more or less at a "total loss."

I looked up Wenatchee on Google Earth. Seems you are too far from Tacoma to be practical going there.

Further googling shows 
Wenatchee Valley Humane Society at (509) 662-9577. Ask about their policy for pigeons. Some places euthanize. If it is a "pet" some will take a more benevolent attitude.

Control of mites is fairly easy: sevin dust for cats or dogs works well. Read up on this site about using it. I have used something similar here in Germany and Belgium.

There are pigeon racers and clubs in Washington state. Try some googling. Good luck with the young one.

Larry


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Larry_Cologne said:


> ......Control of mites is fairly easy: sevin dust for cats or dogs works well. Read up on this site about using it. I have used something similar here in Germany and Belgium.......


I'll also add that they cannot survive unless they are on the pigeons body, so there is no need to fear any infestation or transferance to other pets or humans.


----------



## MrSlickT (Jul 18, 2012)

I contacted the Wenatchee Valley Humane Society, they referred me to Nuisance Wildlife Control, an agent of the US Department of Agriculture. They told me that the best thing to do would be to euthanize it as they are considered a pest anywhere.
However, I will not do that. I went to Safeway and bought a $1 bag of frozen peas. I also make up a couple of cups of "International re-hydrating solution" that I found a link for here. The bird is very active and seems pretty happy today - although still skittish. It peeps and poops and seems pretty healthy now. The bird's stool is a bit runny and bright green (I assume from the peas) and that appears to be not far out of line...?
Good to know about the mites. I have treated it for mites but I still see some here and there so it's good to know they aren't going to take over my house & harm my cat (who is ever so curious and jealous when I feed the bird). 
The pigeon now known as "Jack" is now, from what I can tell, about 17 days old. How long until it figures out how to eat without being force fed? And, when can I start safely introducing it to bird seed? Lowe's has a pigeon mix but the bird isn't interested in that yet and everything I have read has indicated that it should quickly adapt and take up eating on it's own but I'm just curious. I'll continue feeding until it starts wanting to eat on it's own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After you feed him several times, and then leave several peas with him, he will eventually learn to pick them up. You can also leave a bit of seed, and he will eventually practice picking it up by himself. I wouldn't leave a lot of seed though, as sometimes they don't know when to stop and may over eat. You can teach him how to drink by offering a small crock of tepid water, and gently dipping his beak into it. Just don't go above the nostrils. All of a sudden, one day he will get it. Thank you for helping this little one, as right now you are all he has.


----------



## MrSlickT (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok. Thanks Jay. I'll keep at it.

One more question: How often should I be feeding? I fed him twice today, the third time he didn't want it... Peeping and pecking my fingers but having a fit when I tried to put anything in his beak.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this youngster.

Make sure he has an empty crop before feeding again. He should be eating 3 to 4 times per day, but only when the crop is empty.

He should be pooping a lot now, how does it look?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would feed him about 3 times a day, and fill the crop til it feels like a soft pillow, then again when the crop empties. Don't feed him if he still has food in the crop. Is it possible to post a pic of the bird and of his droppings? He was probably hungry, but just get overly excited.


----------

